# Train controller gold issues



## Itals_yard (Jan 20, 2021)

i am having more problems with getting locos to stop correctly in blocks, i have entered all the correct data in the block properties, speed profiled the locos but the stopping fails every time to be consistent. i am running NCE power pro, train controller gold 9, and using nce bd20 block detectors set up as current sensors in the software. does anyone have any solutions or know of any issues with this combination of hardware. Again i have endlessly followed the instructions in the manual, watched the train controller videos by Ruud (i know them by heart now) and train controller contact refuses to help me as i purchased my software 2nd hand from ebay.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are some sharp techie members here who can help you
with their experiences. Let's hope one or more comes along.

_In the meantime,while _I have no knowledge of the actual detectors and system you are using.
something does come to mind, 
Since it uses the current usage detection, you would need
to have all of your car axles painted with 'conducting' paint. Else your
system would not detect their occupancy.

If you notice a difference in the loco operation with some cars and
not others, the above may be the case.

Also,is there a 'control' that sets a specific 'current' to activate the system that
may need to be adjusted.

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Make sure that you've calculated your brake, brake ramp, and stop markers correctly. If your brake marker is at 5 inches into your block and the ramp is 20 inches, then make sure your stop marker is a bit over 25 inches into the block. I usually set my stop marker about 1 inch past the end of the ramp. If you had the stop marker at a value less than the sum of the brake and brake ramp, that will cause problems.

I found that I had to turn off the momentum values in my locomotive decoders to get good accuracy in my stopping points with TrainController. Even so, I don't think you can expect stopping accuracy better than plus or minus 3/4 of an inch. I‘m not sure if that’s your problem too, but it’s something to try. 

Try this with one locomotive and see if it helps before doing all of them. Read and write down on paper the current values of CV3 and CV4 so that you can restore them to those values if need be. Then set both CV3 and CV4 to zero. You’ll also need to redo your speed profile and brake compensation in TrainController after changing the momentum values. See if that improves your stopping accuracy. If it does, you can then change all the other locomotives. If not, then you'll have to look elsewhere.

Mark


----------

